# Fall River Strainer



## Jeni (May 10, 2017)

Heads up for anyone planning to float the Fall River below Green Timber bridge. There is a tree across the river about 15 minutes down. Root ball is river right. You can sneak around the left side. It's tight. You can see it from upstream.


----------

